# VRT Clutch Recomendations



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

I smoked my Spec Stage II (SV362) clutch with 16psi this past year so now I'm in the market for a replacement. Engine specs are as follows:
9:1 SS C2 Head Spacer
Kinetic Motorsport turbo kit with Garret T3/TO4E (.82 hot, .63 cold)
ATP Bar & Plate FMIC custom 2.5” SS piping 
C2 Motorsports Stage II (42lbs) Fueling
DSR 256 Street cams 
3” downpipe, 3” Race CAT, 3” SS piping/muffler
42# Bosch green top injectors
Walbro Inline fuel pump
The spec I destroyed is rated at 365ftlbs at the crank. I plan on kicking it up to 18psi and adding water meth injection this coming year. I'm leaning towards a Southbend but which model shall I go with? I would like it to be "overrated" as I don't want to be switching out clutches anytime in the near future after this. I'd also like it to be somewhat streetable.
Thanks guys.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (-:VW*

Clutch net red PP and 6 puck. Ran it all summer on the street and a few passes at the track. Held up great never slipped and wasn't to harsh
With around 500ish hp.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Clutch net red PP and 6 puck. Ran it all summer on the street and a few passes at the track. Held up great never slipped and wasn't to harsh
With around 500ish hp.

It can hold more than 500hp


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (KubotaPowered)*

Clutchnet yellow PP/ clutchnet 6 puck disc. I'm not making near the power that these guys are, but I'm pretty happy w/ it so far. I broke it in per clutchnet's recommendation of ~400 miles street driving and the chatter when leaving from a stop in 1st gear is almost completely gone. 
Coming from a stock disc it is more harsh and does require your attention, but it's driveable on the street and they seem to hold alot of power as seen above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations staygold*

I run a competition stage 5, four puck with a stock pressure plate. Hasn't slipped once yet with ~400hp


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (-:VW*

i run a southbend stage III and never had an issue with it yet.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (swagger rob)*

After a Sachs-Racing single disk that slipped and an EIP-Tuning with aluminum flywheel that was worse I found my cure with the Clutch-Masters FX-600 twin disk. Strong, no issues. Only thing I don't like is it has a little jiter and harsh engagement but then again so are all, that ditch the dual mass OEM flywheel.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (S3.2)*

x2 on southbend


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (stealthmk1)*

Sachs Race Engineering.


----------



## mim (Mar 2, 2003)

Any one have try the ACT 6 puck sprung clutch? or have any input on these one?


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (mim)*

I have a Spec Stage 3 Plus on my BT 1.8T - before that had the Spec Regular Stage 3. The difference is huge - the Plus has a disc setup the 3 puck... if you can get a disc style that will handle your power - its a lot more enjoyable if you drive your baby alot.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (mim)*

I run a ACT 6 puck sprung with the clutchnet red PP and absolutely love it. Put down 424whp so far and no slippage.
The engagement is like on and off, so you have to get used to that. It sucks if you're stuck in traffic lol. Id say its probably very similar to clutchnet, so either one will work, dont forget about southbend also, heard very good things about them.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (marat_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marat_g60* »_I run a ACT 6 puck sprung with the clutchnet red PP and absolutely love it. 
The engagement is like on and off, so you have to get used to that. It sucks if you're stuck in traffic lol. Id say its probably very similar to clutchnet, so either one will work, dont forget about southbend also, heard very good things about them.

I put a Southbend stage 3 in my MKIV TDI and I prefer the engagement over the stock clutch. Very smooth, easier to drive, not like an on/off switch.


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

I have the clutchnet red pp and red sprung 6 puck
as others have said it holds 500+whp and drives nice, just takes a little getting used to


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (MrMoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrMoon* »_I have the clutchnet red pp and red sprung 6 puck
as others have said it holds 500+whp and drives nice, just takes a little getting used to

It has a little higher pedal than stock, but its not like an on/off switch provided you use a stock weighted flywheel


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
It has a little higher pedal than stock, but its not like an on/off switch provided you use a stock weighted flywheel

same clutch setup ^^^ w/stock flywheel ... and i have noticed that too on mine... and i prefer it better than stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to clutchnet


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

clutchs go with torque.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_clutchs go with torque.









Word, HP numbers really don't mean anything when your talking clutches speak torque people. Right now I'm looking at a Southbend FE Stage V. Advertised at 560 crank torque which should leave decent overhead. With +/- 12% - 16% drive train loss calculated in it's at about 470 wheel torque.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Word, HP numbers really don't mean anything when your talking clutches speak torque people. Right now I'm looking at a Southbend FE Stage V. Advertised at 560 crank torque which should leave decent overhead. With +/- 12% - 16% drive train loss calculated in it's at about 470 wheel torque.

I'm running the Southbend stage IV OFE SS right now. That pressure plate is VERY stiff, and it takes a bit of time to get used to it for a daily, but i am very pleased with the performance.
Mike


----------



## SeeYaNextTuesday (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations staygold*

my south bend stage 4 is amazing and holds my 425+ and the feel is great


----------



## Rckymtskier87 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (SeeYaNextTuesday)*

Another vote for SouthBend. Great peddle feel. not grabby like the other cheaper brands. get what you pay for.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (Rckymtskier87)*

southbend stg5 is the **** full face smoothe engagement strong as hell, just beef up your clutch fork


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Word, HP numbers really don't mean anything when your talking clutches speak torque people. Right now I'm looking at a Southbend FE Stage V. Advertised at 560 crank torque which should leave decent overhead. With +/- 12% - 16% drive train loss calculated in it's at about 470 wheel torque.


I run the the stage V clutch and have talked to southbend about it and they have said their torque ratings are pretty conservative and not to worry if your a bit above that in torque. 
Edit: I alsolike it really stiff at first but it seemed after about 500miles of break in i either got used to it or it softened up a bit. Its still kinda a pain in heavy traffic though. 


_Modified by Dubstuning at 11:10 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (-:VW*

South Bend here too....PERFECT!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_southbend stg5 is the **** full face smoothe engagement strong as hell, just beef up your clutch fork

How does one go about "beafing" up the clutch fork? Is there an after market alternative or upgrade?


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (-:VW*

get a reinforced clutch fork from here
http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/
or make your own if you weld


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (MrMoon)*

yea i ran a clutchnet 6 puck sprung with a red pressure plate and i couldnt stand the chatter when engaging first. I went to a stage 4 southbend street clutch and love it, smooth engagement and noo problem holding the power. As long as you dont plan on running slicks and launching at the track a lot, i vote south bend steet series http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_yea i ran a clutchnet 6 puck sprung with a red pressure plate and i couldnt stand the chatter when engaging first. 

Mine was like this new, but is now almost completely gone after ~500 miles. I'll admit it was annoying at first. How did you break it in? Some guys swear by a "track" break in, but maybe that's why theirs still chatter.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (slc92)*

yeah proper break in for a clutch is very very proper, its why most people have problems with clutches because of inproper break in, 
hell i only put 300 miles on my southbend before i started beating on it and when i took it out 4k later it stilll ooked brand new


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (slc92)*

i had almost 2000 miles on it before i beat on it, because i was breaking the new forged motor in as well


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: VRT Clutch Recomendations (schimt)*

Southbend for me as well Stage IV and 500WHP+ no problems


----------

